# Is this the most active opera discussion forum in the internet?



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry, I had to ask this . Just would like to know if this is the number one source for opera discussions.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

It is the most active I've found.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the best!

:tiphat:


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't know if it is the most active, but I do think it is a very good one. Some very knowledgeable people and some very interesting discussions.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mika said:


> Sorry, I had to ask this . Just would like to know if this is the number one source for opera discussions.


In English, I believe it is. I've seen other boards in other languages that are quite active as well.
But Talk Classical comes on top of the Internet stats as far as English-language boards are considered.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*For general topic opera discussion this seems to be the most active, useful and informative...........*

For specific info on individual singer some have thier own website with discussion forums, and for superfans some singers even have twitter/facebook accounts to follow thier every thought

Alma is example of forum "activity"
Joined 9 months ago and has almost 5,000 posts


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, I think it's a front-runner. Mind, I haven't gone out looking for others, but there is some very good discussion around here, from people who like mainstream to people who largely reject it. So there's diversity here as well.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I wish the orchestral forum was as active as the opera forum thats for sure...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

emiellucifuge said:


> I wish the orchestral forum was as active as the opera forum thats for sure...


Just wait, Almaviva has discovered opera on CD; he will march on into the rest of classical music


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's the most active I have found. But there are still a relatively small number of regular posters. Before Alma joined it was a lot quieter!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's the most active I have found. But there are still a relatively small number of regular posters. Before Alma joined it was a lot quieter!


Yep, I'm kind of active. I'm an active boob lover, for one thing.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Just wait, Almaviva has discovered opera on CD; he will march on into the rest of classical music


Opera on C-D? What is this? Is this something opposed to opera on A-B? You mean, there's grade A opera, grade B, and then C and D as well?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkAngel said:


> Alma is example of forum "activity"
> Joined 9 months ago and has almost 5,000 posts


And 121 "likes"!


----------

